# Whole Home DVR skipping



## millertime (Sep 2, 2007)

I have an HR20-100 networked with DECA to an HR24-100 and an H24-700 Both 24's play perfect but when playing a HR20 recorded program on either of my 24's it skips. Any ideas? The HR20-100 is connected with the black DECA a Swm 2way splitter and a band stop filter. Just in case you all are wondering! O BTW when playing a show from the HR24 to the HR20 it works great.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

Try playing back the show that is skipping locally on the HR20 and see if it is skipping there as well. If so, that could be an indication that the HDD is failing in the HR20.

- Merg


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

Is your power inserter in the coax line for the HR20 ?


----------



## millertime (Sep 2, 2007)

Reset the 24 and the 20 at the same time and its fixed. Thanks guys


----------

